# Oven Flame Out gas cut off



## tbh (Apr 11, 2015)

I just learned (rather harshly) that the average/typical new oven here may not have a flameout gas cut off device. That is the gizmo that turns off the gas when it senses the flame has gone out unexpectedly, and it then turns off the flow of gas. It's also known as an FSD, a Flame Supervision Device.

I have a new Mabe range , model number XOC8076C, and I would like to explore having a thermocouple (or something) retrofit onto it. I know there are several mechanisms but I have no information about how people who have them like them. Also, I'm wondering about cost.

Does anyone have information or experience about this? 

I love my daily bread but gas has its down side. 

Thanks.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Mabe ranges have a number usually inside of the oven door that will be your model number. The main Mabe center is I believe in Monterrey and they do have a website including service. I'm afraid you won't find a flameout gas cut off device but you can try this website....

https://serviplus.com.mx/servicio/

A very old discussion about the temperatures can be found here..

Mexican Ovens - La Cocina - Chapala.com Webboard

Living in Vallarta you should be able to find a local repairman who can help.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Zorro2017 said:


> Living in Vallarta you should be able to find a local repairman who can help.


Mexican repairmen are good at fixing almost everything, sometimes with just some chewing gum and and a rubber band!


----------



## tbh (Apr 11, 2015)

That is encouraging but in this case they would really need to know what they are doing. 

From listening and reading, here and elsewhere, it seems that most Mexicans don't use their ovens, if they have one. When I asked the handyman/repairman here where I live whether it was standard for newer stoves/ovens to have this device his look suggested ... "Why? Of course not!". Maybe I should give him and the administrator a taste of some decent bread, kuchen, or rolls. (Just found some molasses and gluten for whole grain -- still looking for rye flour)

Serviceplus didn't seem to have anything. The older link to the Chapala forum pretty well spelled out the situation.

So, I will talk to the people here and perhaps at Tio Sam's to get a tip on whom to contact. I didn't get the stove from Tio Sam's but they might know what I need.

Thanks.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Personally I think this is something you don't really need as most ovens here don't even have a thermostat, that is they don't raise and lower the flame to achieve the desired temperature but just maintain a steady flame or heat level. That is what the conversation was on the Chaplain forum. Is there a reason you are concerned about the flame going out? With a steady supply of gas this should not happen unless the oven is outside and subject to wind with the flame set very low. I think this is one example of overkill safety devices. I wouldn't be concerned about it. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## tbh (Apr 11, 2015)

I have a pretty good reason, I think.

Until my move to MX 2+ years ago I had had electric stoves for 20 years and loved them. Never liked the gas for many reasons including that it is very difficult to maintain a stovetop low flame without a diffuser. And here, particularly if the oven is on that problem is worse if I open the oven door. Plus, over the years we periodically heard about safety problems with gas. Still, all the condos in this building had new gas ranges/ovens. Without really thinking about it I had assumed that by now all new stove/ovens had the flame out device. 

On Saturday I turned on the oven and heard it start up, flame whoosh and all. I then checked it after ~5 minutes because it didn't seem to be heating. I opened the door, felt the room temp air, saw no flame confirming that the flame had gone out, and with no smell of gas it appeared that the gas flow had stopped. I closed the door and hit the spark button. Instantly it exploded! The door blew open, the burners and grates above them went airborne; everyone in the complex heard it. I had all the hair on the front of my calves singed but that was all. Pretty lucky, I'd say. The fact that I didn't smell any gas suggests that there was a relatively small amount of gas collected in the oven space but it surely made one hell of a noise and I was surprised that the stove held together. I'm sure the door opening and the blowing out of the burners kept it together. 

So, that's the short version.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

I've never heard of such a thing happening. Natural gas has mercaptan added to produce an odor, are you using propane? If so it still has an odor perhaps just not as much. I wish you luck finding the part you are looking for but chances are you are just going to chalk it up to experience and if this happens again let the oven air out before using the ignitor. There are many things that you simply won't find in Mexico or at least your particular area. I'd make sure to visually verify the flame from now on and if it happens again that the flame goes out see about returning or repairing your oven.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

Isla Verde said:


> Zorro2017 said:
> 
> 
> > Living in Vallarta you should be to find a local repairman who can help.
> ...


 True. They're far better at improvising when the exact replacement part is unavailable or exorbitant. Home appliances aren't disposable in Mexico because repair guys will fix it for less than a new one will cost-- and they don't charge 100 for a house call just to have a look. I also love that they seem far less likely to suggest unnecessary work-- and even if you do get a crooked one, he'll cheat you for a lot less than in the U.S.


----------

